# Coming off the mini pill when do you get your period?



## Taurusgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi All, 

I hope you are having a good week. 

About a month ago I came off the mini pill but I still haven't got my period, does any body know how long it takes for AF to arrive? When I came off it before my period arrived within days but have been back on it a few months now and come back off TTC again.

I have PCOS and a prolactinoma an I am not sure if this is causing issues with AF. 

Any advice would be much appriciated. 

Thanks xx


----------

